# Cotton eared marmosets



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

I have been looking into getting a pair/group of cotton eared marmosets in the future and i am looking to gather as much information on them as possible.

I have the space for a good sized outdoor enclosure with indoor compartment attached..

I have been reading up on the care,feeding,enclosure size and enrichment and so on, but i am after information from first hand keepers of them for some tips and any advice you think may help.

Things like what branches can be used in the enclosure,what is the best way of heating the indoor compartment and so on..

Any help/advice would be appreciated, if you would rather PM me feel free.

John


----------



## Buriram (Jul 17, 2006)

I would say that for most Callitrichine monkeys, the following would be acceptable (although parameters differ slightly from species to species - the specifics of diet would have to be thoroughly researched prior to accquisition).

The following is how I house the smaller primates we hold in the UK:

Minimum enclosure size for one pair with 1/2 young:

8x8x6 Outside / 8x6x6 Inside (however I find the monkeys prefer more height). Inside enclosure is insulated and double skinned with an oil heater to keep temps. at 28c minimum. The electric bill per enclosure of this size is approx. £500/3 mths (and could go up 40%). Under no circumstances do I use UV tubes with monkeys of any species.

Furniture:

Outside enclosures are furnished with various plants/vines plus dead bamboo and garden stakes. These are cleaned every two weeks (as is the inside enclosure but NEVER on the same week).

Feeding Regime:

All monkeys here are fed three times per day. We offer Nutrobal on one meal every other day. Feeding is entirely provided in the form of natural foods and I do not use pellets or 'tamarin cake' which may be bought from companies such as Dietex. Frozen fowl are fed to these animals but I never EVER give them rodents or allow them to come into contact with rodents.

Bio Security:

Due to the high number of birds that eat rodents in this area, all enclosures are covered with clear roofing material.

Dispersal:

Obviously in the captive situation, monkeys are not able to disperse. Hours of observation allow me to select which individuals should be released to other establishments. This is not an easy process and relies apon relating what I observe in captivity to what I observe in wild troops.

I should also point out that I do not sell primates but I am happy to help those who have managed to acquire them.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Buriram said:


> I would say that for most Callitrichine monkeys, the following would be acceptable (although parameters differ slightly from species to species - the specifics of diet would have to be thoroughly researched prior to accquisition).
> 
> The following is how I house the smaller primates we hold in the UK:
> 
> ...


Thanks,

Thats very useful and interesting advice..

John


----------



## can i help (Mar 15, 2008)

y would anybody want to keep a per monkey?


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

can i help said:


> y would anybody want to keep a per monkey?


Why don't you go away and come back when you are a little older or have something interesting to say..

John


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

I Know somebody who has had them in their rep room with a few vivs. They have got complete run of the room with loads of logs and branches. But they have a big window so they do get sunlight. SHe feeds them with looooad of fruit and veg but she old has this sap suplement she got from a zoo. Also THEY STINK. REAAALY BAD. I brough a viv home from her house and it stunk of monkey for about a month. But you get used to it, I think:blush:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Denis said:


> I Know somebody who has had them in their rep room with a few vivs. They have got complete run of the room with loads of logs and branches. But they have a big window so they do get sunlight. SHe feeds them with looooad of fruit and veg but she old has this sap suplement she got from a zoo. Also THEY STINK. REAAALY BAD. I brough a viv home from her house and it stunk of monkey for about a month. But you get used to it, I think:blush:


I am afraid they will not be getting any U.V/sunlight if the only access to it is through a window as U.V cannot travel through glass..

Also ideally they need a outside run.

John


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Look at an 'air source heat pump' to heat the 'shed' - will work out about 60% cheaper than gas/oil or a standard electric heater.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Caz said:


> Look at an 'air source heat pump' to heat the 'shed' - will work out about 60% cheaper than gas/oil or a standard electric heater.


Thanks, this is the kind of information i am looking for.

John


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

No problem. I think B&Q do them now. They not only heat in winter but 'reverse' and cool in summer. Built in thermostat. Excellent kit. 

I have a larger one heating my whole house (via radiators) and hot water. My leccy bill dropped by 68% (I have no gas and used to heat via storage heaters/immersion for hot water, hence the large drop.) To give you an idea I have over 50 reptiles/vivs and 2 marine fish tanks both with 300w of lights alone. My last quarter bill was £246.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Caz said:


> No problem. I think B&Q do them now. They not only heat in winter but 'reverse' and cool in summer. Built in thermostat. Excellent kit.
> 
> I have a larger one heating my whole house (via radiators) and hot water. My leccy bill dropped by 68% (I have no gas and used to heat via storage heaters/immersion for hot water, hence the large drop.) To give you an idea I have over 50 reptiles/vivs and 2 marine fish tanks both with 300w of lights alone. My last quarter bill was £246.


That's a fair amount of money!

What marine fish do you keep? I used to be into them in a big way..

John


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I've a reef tank - just transfferd to a 5' tank. Foxface/clowns/goby etc - usual stuff!

Also a breeding set up - now trying Centropyge loricula - flame angels.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Caz said:


> I've a reef tank - just transfferd to a 5' tank. Foxface/clowns/goby etc - usual stuff!
> 
> Also a breeding set up - now trying Centropyge loricula - flame angels.


Flame angels are stunning! i used to have one of them.

I have bred seahorse in the past,they are amazing..

John


----------

